# feeding a newly weaned 6 month old



## thinlizzy (17 September 2010)

This is not for me for someonelse so here goes
shes bought a foal who isnt even being separated from mum at all < not even for five minutes >has been in field and a large one too with mum breeder has said onece six months she will bring in an seperate  my friend is  worried that foal has had no hard feed, or separated time, etc from mother whats the best feed it will take to hard food wise and any other advice thanks you and i will pass on to her i know nothing about weaning
i underatand others would have had foal used to hard feed /handling/separation even for a hour or so but this person is doing it this way whos selling foal thank-you positive comments thanks


----------



## Amymay (17 September 2010)

Best advice is to go to a reputable breeder who does things properly.


----------



## burtonse (17 September 2010)

all she can do is put it out on good grass with a weanling/foal feed and hope its digestive system will cope with the change. its really not advisable to wean a foal that hasnt been fed any hard feed. it can cause many potential problems.


----------



## CBFan (17 September 2010)

So the breeder is doing the weaning?  How is it being done? foal brought into stable and mare turned back out? not an unusual method to be honest...

Foal should be fine nutritionally on good grass or add lib hay. Once he / she is then used to being away from mum (usually only a couple of days as foals tend to be quite independent by 6 months anyway) or even once your friend gets him / her home she can VERY gradually introduce a bucket feed - maybe a handfull of high fibre cubes to begin with and then once foal is eating that she can add a powder supplement to make sure it is getting all its vits and mins. Alternatively she can allow the foal access to a stable lick to gain its vits and mins. Add lib supply of hay or good grazing is a must though. You don't need to pump the foal full of feed - just a small token is enough to get them used to the idea of eating out of a bucket (use a skip rather than bucket with handle) and add lib forrage should keep the weight on...

I have to say that if you are having to ask this on behalf of a friend is she really sure she's able to cope with looking after a foal?  - I'm not meaning that nastilly but I had a good idea of how these things work having had experience with others and still had problems when I got my own... there are so many possible complications... it certainly isn't all plain sailing!!!


----------



## thinlizzy (18 September 2010)

CBFan said:



			So the breeder is doing the weaning?  How is it being done? foal brought into stable and mare turned back out? not an unusual method to be honest...

Foal should be fine nutritionally on good grass or add lib hay. Once he / she is then used to being away from mum (usually only a couple of days as foals tend to be quite independent by 6 months anyway) or even once your friend gets him / her home she can VERY gradually introduce a bucket feed - maybe a handfull of high fibre cubes to begin with and then once foal is eating that she can add a powder supplement to make sure it is getting all its vits and mins. Alternatively she can allow the foal access to a stable lick to gain its vits and mins. Add lib supply of hay or good grazing is a must though. You don't need to pump the foal full of feed - just a small token is enough to get them used to the idea of eating out of a bucket (use a skip rather than bucket with handle) and add lib forrage should keep the weight on...

I have to say that if you are having to ask this on behalf of a friend is she really sure she's able to cope with looking after a foal?  - I'm not meaning that nastilly but I had a good idea of how these things work having had experience with others and still had problems when I got my own... there are so many possible complications... it certainly isn't all plain sailing!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks its not for me so i hope the messenger dosnt get shot shes a middle aged woman whos wanted to this all her life she wants th best and has bought everything for said foal believe me she has the time and money now to fulfil her dream she has no control over the weaning which she has just found out out about and has paid for foal in full so , shes looking forward shes turning foal into paddock with another weanling <a friends > so should go well and will hopefully learn to eat hardfood from the other youngster which is on hard food  any problems ill let you know i offered to ask on here for her to see opinions she does visit foal so is familiar with her in field so hope all goes well


----------

